# Makefile in ports tree has disappeared



## pieside (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm trying to update my ports tree with `portmaster -a` but the update stops early with this question: Is /usr/ports/x11/bigreqsproto/Makefile missing? When I do check this directory, it is completely empty. What's happening? I really did a lot of `portsnap fetch update` and nothing has changed.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Makefile in ports tree have disappeared*



			
				pieside said:
			
		

> I'm trying to update my ports tree with `portmaster -a`.


It's not empty in my ports tree. Suggest you do a `portsnap fetch extract` to pull down a whole new ports tree. Also, just a correction in terminology: `portmaster -a` checks all installed ports and updates those that have changed. It uses the ports tree to do this, but it does not update the ports tree itself.


----------



## pieside (Feb 7, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> pieside said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Suggest you do a `portsnap fetch extract` to pull down a whole new ports tree.



I've done it but the result is still the same: no Makefile available. Maybe is there a clue here: a few days ago, I've switched to PKGNG and did the following : `pkg2ng` and wrote 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```
 in /etc/make.conf. I'm still working with FreeBSD 9.2 and I think I will switch to FreeBSD 10.0. Problem will be solved but this is another story.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2014)

pieside said:
			
		

> I'm still working with FreeBSD 9.2 and I think I will switch to FreeBSD 10.0. Problem will be solved but this is another story.


All versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree. You will not solve this problem by upgrading to 10.0.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 7, 2014)

pieside said:
			
		

> Maybe is there a clue here: a few days ago, I've switched to PKGNG and did the following : `pkg2ng` and wrote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's no clue. PKGNG has to do with package management and nothing to do with the contents of the ports tree. I don't know what to suggest here. I can pull down the ports tree using `portsnap` and/or `svn|svnlite` and I get the files you are missing.

Did you make any changes to the /etc/portsnap.conf file? If so, please post the contents here.


----------



## pieside (Feb 11, 2014)

No, I haven't made any changes to /etc/portsnap.conf. I've completely reinstalled FreeBSD and now it's ok. I know this is a very hard solution but it was necessary since I've installed a lot of useless things on my computer. Thanks for your answers.


----------



## EmeraldBot (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I know it's been quite a while, and I hate to bump an old thread. I apologize in advance for this, but I recently had this problem, and figured out the solution. I was playing around with jails  earlier, so I had DESTDIR set to /usr/jail/test. If you log out and then back in, it'll work normally, and will upgrade without any complaints.


----------

